# Riso in bianco



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjiour,

Je voudrais savoir comment on dit "riso in bianco" en français.

Je pense que "riz blanc" n'est pas correct car cette expression désigne une qualité de riz et non pas un type de préparation.

Pourriez-vous m'aider?

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Necsus

_Riz au beurre_, credo. Ma aspetta gli esperti.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao ArmadilloAbcd, ciao Necsus,
Credo sia giusto _riz au beurre_, ma, da buon italofilo, io dico sempre _riz en blanc_ o​anche _riz blanc _.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Buongiorno a tutti,

Ho trovato l'espressione "riz nature". 

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Necsus

Lo Zanichelli lo riporta:
• _‹riso› in bianco_  riz nature


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Grazie Necsus!
Vorrei domandare ai francofoni se una frase come "Hier j'ai mangé du riz nature"  suona autentica oppure è molto più comune dire "hier j'ai mangé du riz au beurre oppure (en) blanc.
Grazie infinite per la vostra risposta!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ieri avevo esitato a proporre "riz nature/au naturel", poi aspettato che un altro si scoprisse, perché mi sembrava che il "riso in bianco" non fosse esattamente la stessa cosa: secondo me, il "riz nature" è semplice riso bollito o al vapore, punto, senza burro né altro.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Buongiorno matoupaschat,

Il suo post è molto interessante, nel senso che mi fa sorgere dei dubbi sulla mia lingua madre! Fino ad ora credevo che il riso in bianco fosse semplicemente il riso non condito, dunque bollito o a vapore. Ora sono dubbioso e mi domando se in realtà l'espressione riso in bianco non designi più particolarmente una preparazione del riso che preveda altri due ingredienti... bianchi: il burro ed il parmigiano.
Ieri avevo mal di stomaco ed ho mangiato del riso bollito condito con un filo d'olio d'oliva. Mi ero detto che avevo mangiato del riso in bianco. Ma forse sbagliavo!
 La qiuestione è interessante! Indagherò!


----------



## Necsus

Be', _in bianco_ dovrebbe voler dire semplicemente senza pomodoro (e sughi derivati), non senza nessun condimento. Dal Treccani:
_cuocere in bianco_, senza sughi e droghe, con solo olio o burro; _pasta_, _riso_, _pesce in b_.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Grazie Nexus.

La fonte che citi è molto autorevole. Diciamo allora che il riso in bianco non deve necessariamente prevedere il burro ed il parmigiano ma può benissimo essere condito semplicemente con olio.

Buona giornata!


----------

